# Epson 7700 with SubliM



## Studiochab (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello everybody,
I've juste switched from an epson 4450 with Artainium ink to an Epson 7700 with SubliM inks.
I'm searching for people using SubliM with a 7700 or a 9700 to verify something.
In fact I realise that I've got a little part of magenta into all the colors I print. The result is not so bad that there is a very little part of magenta, but the colors seems to be less brilliant than with the 4450.
For example when I print black I've got a very tiny shadow of magenta around, so printing in 1440 dpi with the 7700 is less precise than in 720 dpi on the 4450. I precise that I've done a head alignment.
When I print a green 100% yellow and 50% cyan, I can see on the paper some spots of magenta. The result is a green but not so flashy.
This happens with all the icc profiles I tried and all the parameters I can change. I've tried both from illustrator and photoshop.
Have you ever experienced that ? Can someone with the same configutation can test that ? I don't use any Rip software but perhaps this could solve the problem ?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

I hope the best for and look forward to read answer to your problem
i want to buy the 7700 or 7900 but i wanted info first.

if you find solution please tell us.

but i THINK you need a rip. Conde sell the 7900 with a rip ready to do sublimation and 
i don't know if you can use the 7700 (the head are not the same (ricoh)....)
Hope David from conde answer to your post


----------



## Studiochab (Dec 14, 2009)

I've asked several resellers before to buy the 7700, some of them told me that without a RIP we can't get something good. The price of the software is nearly equal to the price of the printer, and as I work on a mac, it seems easier way to try without RIP.
Perhaps it is the solution, perhaps not. I think it is disproportionate to add a PC and a software only to control color, I used a RIP a few years ago to control a printer and it was more problems.

What looks true for the moment is that the noozles clog very often, more than with the 4450. But my reseller told me they have less problems with the 7700 than the 4450...

The speed of the 7700 is quite amazing specially at 720 dpi.


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

Can you comment on the speed of the 7700 and 7900 ?

Is Sublim ink matches all the colour of the 11 needed ?

did you tried different height of the print head ? 

DT


----------



## Studiochab (Dec 14, 2009)

The speed should be about twice than the 4450. The head prints larger stripes and goes left and right faster.
The cutting system is not fixed on the head but a separated device, it cuts the sheets in one move, very fast.
But there are still those moves of the head between 2 sheets, I think to re-scan the paper again and again.

I don't understand your comment about the 11 colors, the 7700 is 5 color, and I use the same black 2 times.

Concerning the height of the printhead I don't understand either, it sets up automatically regarding to the type of paper you've choosen. I think you have a normal distance to obtain something precise, changing it could not improve something ?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I use the 7700 with subliM.
I run with softrip as Sawgrass does not
have a complete ink set for the native driver.

Works very well. Speed at best quality is
about 30 sq ft/h up to 300 for fabric.


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

David,

any reason why you choose to sell the 7900 package for sublimation ?

So if i decide to go with the 7700 i can buy the rip from conde ?

will it work fine or i will have shadow also?

DT


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

It works well. We have installed quite a few.
Or we now offer the 7890 which does not
require a rip.


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

Mathieu,

Because of you i just bought a epson 7700 (5 colors) i tought it had 11 colors
thanks and do you still have your shadow of magenta arround problem ?

DT


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

I just installed a 9700 with Wasatch rip built a custom profile printing cmyk at 360x720 bi- directional on tacky paper. Color and speed is amazing and I have the ink dry before it hits the ground. Do yourself a favor, purchase a rip for your system it's worth it's weight in gold if you want to control color and save on ink deposit. Using 1440 resolution your wasting ink and how much time do you have to give it to dry? That might be the problem your not controlling ink limit.


----------



## Studiochab (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi dt,
I hope you're going well with your machine. I finally generate a new ICC profile with a color Munki and since that the colors are good. But perhaps I will purchase the wasatch RIP in the future, depending on the quantity of jobs I have on this stuff.
Perhaps I'll ask you about some features of the RIP ! But now I think it is too much money compared to the use I have.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Studiochab said:


> Hi dt,
> I hope you're going well with your machine. I finally generate a new ICC profile with a color Munki and since that the colors are good. But perhaps I will purchase the wasatch RIP in the future, depending on the quantity of jobs I have on this stuff.
> Perhaps I'll ask you about some features of the RIP ! But now I think it is too much money compared to the use I have.


Another thing to consider just in case your not already doing it is using the matte black slot for film in case your a screen printer. So I would recommend the Wasatch Epson edition SP if you can swing it and ink up the MK with film dye black and run it thru Wasatch you can control you ink deposit to a 5.6 picoliter at 1440 still 5 times faster than a normal Epson running 720x720 and with better resolution. You have a good tool there might as well make the most of it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Studiochab (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, in fact I'm using screen printing but for very small pictures, actually the films are not so expensive...
It is difficult to imagine what we can really do with the Wasatch RIP... So we can ask the printer to use the cartridge we want ?

What can really interest me is the ability to print continuous pattern. I've read something like that for the textile version of Wasatch but the price is too much for me... Is that possible with the sp version ?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You can build an environment that uses only
certain channels. Like say cmyk lk.
Use other channels for screen print.

Yes the textile option is nice.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Studiochab said:


> Thanks, in fact I'm using screen printing but for very small pictures, actually the films are not so expensive...
> It is difficult to imagine what we can really do with the Wasatch RIP... So we can ask the printer to use the cartridge we want ?
> 
> What can really interest me is the ability to print continuous pattern. I've read something like that for the textile version of Wasatch but the price is too much for me... Is that possible with the sp version ?


Let me see if then it would be better going with the SFE textile or variable data? Any way you just spent over 4K for your setup the rip is only half of that still worth it when think about it, faster prints, and controlling color.


----------



## Studiochab (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes the ability to print variable data interests me too. The fact is that I work on a mac, and, if I understood, I need to add a PC with the RIP between the mac and the printer, and I don't know if it is more or less problems for the moment.
Anyway all the people I heard who use a RIP are satified with it, so I will really consider this as soon as I can buy one.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you using the Sublim profile?


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Studiochab said:


> Yes the ability to print variable data interests me too. The fact is that I work on a mac, and, if I understood, I need to add a PC with the RIP between the mac and the printer, and I don't know if it is more or less problems for the moment.
> Anyway all the people I heard who use a RIP are satified with it, so I will really consider this as soon as I can buy one.


Adding a pc as your RIP station will allow you to work on your Mac without hesitation or slow you down. PC's are pretty inexpensive now so this should not worry you and you should be able to network them pretty easy. You have a few options with Wasatch you can get the SFE with the variable data and textile codes for about 2200 i would sudgest going with the Epson edition for an additional 300 and if you can swing it go with the SP for an additional 500. I believe you can get these special codes as an additional but you get going for now with what I think you should get is the Epson edition for 1500. Hope this helps.


----------



## Studiochab (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes this helps ! I didn't see a very detailed documentation about all these versions...

To Sonya > in fact no, we've done another profile, for some reason the one I had was completely useless...


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Studiochab said:


> Yes this helps ! I didn't see a very detailed documentation about all these versions...
> 
> Talk to your local Wasatch reseller I'm sure they have a demo that they can plug in using their laptop and show you these features if your interested and they can give you some literature I would do it but I know there's value in dealing with someone you can count on that will be there at your location for you. That's a nice unit, might as well get the most out of it. Running at a higher speed the one adjustment you will have to make is adjusting the paper feed on the printer.


----------



## Studiochab (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everybody !
Sorry to post again in this old thread, but I've just received my copy of Wasatch softrip TX.
Is there any explanation about setting it up precisely for sublimation ? I can't find it in the videos I've seen. Do you use a special profile and where should I mention it ?
My project takes time to set all up nice. I have other questions for those using the TX option :
How can I print without margins between 2 jobs ?
And do you use a special device to bobbin the paper after the print ?

Thanks a lot to those who can answer !


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You need profiles based on your ink, paper, subtrates, etc. You can adjust margins by clicking the little blue wheel on the top of the screen.


----------



## Studiochab (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks.
In fact when I put 0 margins I have still something like 4 mm blank between 2 jobs, but I've seen that I can put easily 1000 copys in one job so that works too.

I've made an icc profile with a colormunki but when I try to use it the software tell me that it is a 3 channels profile and it needs 4 channels to work well. Do you know if I can make this kind of profile with the colormunki ?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We do have profiles for the 7700/SubliM both
Softrip and epson driver.


----------



## Studiochab (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks that's great, can you tell me how to order it please ?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Do you have a Conde rep? If not call our main number at
800.826.6332 and speak to any rep. Ask them to see me.

What paper are you using? Driver or rip?


----------



## Studiochab (Dec 14, 2009)

In fact I'm in France so I do not have an account in Condé, and I'm affraid I'm not very good for speaking english by phone...
I've got the softrip tx rip and I use texprint XP HR paper.
Perhaps I can contact you by mail if the rest of the conversation will have no interest for the forum ?
Thanks again.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

That works for me.


----------

